# Behind the scenes of Jr learning lighting.



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh and the proper soft boxes will be here tomorrow but for today clamps and tape. lol


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 31, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Oh and the proper soft boxes will be here tomorrow but for today clamps and tape. lol



Hey, if it works - go for it


----------



## Designer (Sep 1, 2017)

Can we see the resultant shot?


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 1, 2017)

That's up to @zombiesniper . lol


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

Designer said:


> Can we see the resultant shot?


ill take them off the camera and post some up in the next 20 minutes


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 1, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> ill take them off the camera and post some up in the next 20 minutes


it's been 27 minutes .. just saying ..


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 1, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > ill take them off the camera and post some up in the next 20 minutes
> ...


i already have a thread up


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

I have been contemplating building some softboxes for the last year+. The only thing keeping me from it is cleaning out a spot in the basement


----------

